# Just curious ...



## JumboShrimp (Feb 14, 2014)

A few days ago I made a posting (under the "Reviews" heading) that the DxO review of the Tamron 150-600 was available on their website. A day or so later, my post was missing/deleted. Did I violate a posting rule? Did I place the post in the wrong heading? If so, would appreciate what I did wrong. Thanks.


----------



## CR Mod (Feb 14, 2014)

You did nothing wrong, your post was merely a victim of tidying up. At the time you made the post there was already a thread on the review that was several posts long. We often try to keep a discussion to a single thread, either merging in the more recent post/thread if there's novel information in it, or deleting the newer post if it's a straight duplicate. 

The other thread is in the Gear Talk > Lenses section.


----------

